# دوره اعداد مهندس ل م/عمر عبد العزيز 2013 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (3 يونيو 2013)

*دوره اعداد مهندس ل م/عمر عبد العزيز 2013*​
اعداد مهندس
م/عمر عبد العزيز






​

روابط التحميل
â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 1â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 2â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 3â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 4â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 5â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 6â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 7â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 8â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 9â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ( ظ… ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2013 ) 10â€¬ - YouTube


â€«ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ 12 (ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²)â€¬ - YouTube

ياريت لو حد عنده الجزء ال 11 يرفعه لانى لم اجده 

تحياتى​


----------



## hassansayeh (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك .... ممكن وصف بسيط عن محتوى الدورة ؟


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (4 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا 

*


----------



## freemanghassan (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... 

أستاذ علاء ... 

عسى الغياب بالفترة الماضية ... خير


----------



## king of rap (4 يونيو 2013)

أعتقد أن الدورة 11 درس فقط
وهذا هو الرابط يرجى تحميله على موقع Gulfup 
‫اعداد مهندس 12 (مهندس عمر عبد العزيز)‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (4 يونيو 2013)

king of rap قال:


> أعتقد أن الدورة 11 درس فقط
> وهذا هو الرابط يرجى تحميله على موقع Gulfup
> ‫اعداد مهندس 12 (مهندس عمر عبد العزيز)‬‎ - YouTube



فعلا اخى العزيز الدروة فقط 11 درس فقط يوجد خطا فقط فى الرقم


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (4 يونيو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ...
> 
> أستاذ علاء ...
> 
> عسى الغياب بالفترة الماضية ... خير


تسلم اخى العزيز على سؤالك وبالنسبه لطلبك حاولت البحث عنه ولم اجد شئ فلم استطع الرد على رسالتك


----------



## soad67 (4 يونيو 2013)

سبحان الله والحمدلله
شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## mhammad_ttu (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## mousabadr (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engman92 (5 يونيو 2013)

يااااااااااااااااريت نرفها علي الميديافير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## midobeso88 (6 يونيو 2013)

اخر درس المفروض فى واحد بعده تكملة شرح الهولوبلوك مش موجود


----------



## محمداحمد5 (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.M.S (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
بس فيه تكملة الهولو بلوك مش موجودة يا ريت لو احد اخوانا الكرام يرفعه مع باقي الموضوع


----------



## M.M.S (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
بس فيه تكملة الهولو بلوك مش موجودة يا ريت لو احد اخوانا الكرام يرفعه مع باقي الموضوع


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## M.M.S (8 يونيو 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعة تكملة الهولو بلوك ضروري ... وربنا يبارك في البشمهندس عمر يا رب


----------



## midobeso88 (9 يونيو 2013)

ياريت فعلا تكملة الهولوبلوك تقريبا فى 3 دروس ناقصين


----------



## M.M.S (9 يونيو 2013)

midobeso88 قال:


> ياريت فعلا تكملة الهولوبلوك تقريبا فى 3 دروس ناقصين



ازاي يا بشمهندس هوا فيه حاجة تاني بعد الهولو بلوك ؟؟؟


----------



## midobeso88 (9 يونيو 2013)

ايوه اخر درس كان ترتيب البلوكات فى الرسمه وناقص بقى الحل والتصميم على الساب وكده


----------



## sultan_nlp (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة على هذا المجهود الرائع لكن هناك نقص فى الحلقة 13 لان اليوتيوب لغاها لان مساحتها كبيرة
وبالنسبة للحلقة 11 انا هدور عليها ان شاء الله ولو لقيتها هرفعها على اى سرفر لانى بحترم المهندس عمر جدا وعاوز اكمل الكورس دة ليه 

فياريت لو تكرمت حضرتك ورفعت الحلقة 13 على سيرفر تانى او قسمتها ورفعتها على جزءين على اليوتيوب وجزاك الله خيرا للمرة التانيه وعذرا لو كنا بنتعب حضرتك معانا يابشمهندس 

وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسنات حضرتك


----------



## midobeso88 (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا انه محدش عبرنا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 يونيو 2013)

والله ياجماعه دول اللى معايا ورفعتهم ولو معايا الجزء اللى ناقص اكيد كنت رفعته ياريت الناس اللى تقدر تساعد الاخوه ويكملو الدوره يتفضلو يرفعو الجزء اللى ناقص وبعتذر للجميع


----------



## midobeso88 (13 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (13 يونيو 2013)

الدورة 13 درس


----------



## هاني علي 26 (13 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري الرفع


----------



## midobeso88 (14 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر مهندس هانى على رفع باقى الفيديوهات


----------



## hassansayeh (14 يونيو 2013)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري الرفع



بانتظارك


----------



## hassansayeh (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اللي متابع الفيديوههات و الدروس

حابب اسال المهندس كان بيتكم عن السوليد سلاب في الحمامات بنهبطها 10 سم 

طيب مش بتأثر على الطابق اللي تحتها !! يعني مش زي الفلات بنخصم من الحد اللي فوق 

ممكن اللي فاهمها يفهمني اياها مشكور 

انا حاولت افهمها قلت يعني اللي بفوت الحمام مش حيلاحظ الفرق في المنسوب بتاع السقف بس مهو ما بنهبط ارضيية الحمام كاملة فقط متر و نصف من طوله

شكرا مسبقاا


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (14 يونيو 2013)

hassansayeh قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اللي متابع الفيديوههات و الدروس
> 
> ...





ممكن نهبط بلاطات الحمامات في solid slab بس بشرط ان الدر اللي تحته يكون في نفس المكان حمامات برده (يعني الحمامات فوق بعضها وده اغلب الشغل اللي بيحصل )

لكن لو المعماري مختلف في دور عن دور ممكن تلجأ الى الاسقف المعلقه


----------



## M.M.S (14 يونيو 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعة تكملة الهولو بلوك ضروري ... والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## midobeso88 (16 يونيو 2013)

فى انتظار باقى الفيديوهات ياهندسة


----------



## ali sheva (21 يونيو 2013)

فين باقي الفديوهات يا جماعة


----------



## zero call (8 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت يا جماعه باقى الفديوهات .... هيكون ثواب كبير جدا


----------



## نيودريل (8 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng375304/#post3007344


----------



## تنوب قنوى (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م وليد (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## adhmdemo (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القاطع (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد بدر1 (25 أغسطس 2013)

ملفات الاتوكاد الخاصة بالدورة وخصوصا الهولو بلوك ياريت حد يرفعها


----------



## ahmedelsheikh73 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sota (29 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم - مجهود رائع من الجميع وجزاكم الله الف خير 
تعليقا على الموضوع انا تقريبا عندي كورس للدورة دي - بس مش عارف هي نفس اللى على الموقع هنا ولا ايه - الدورة 15 جزء مقسمين على 17 فيديو على اليوتيوب 
ودا يا جماعة بلاي لست للدورة - اللى شاف اللى على الموقع يقارنها باللى على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iZKILghuz5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mohamedfrah (16 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## smart7 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس حمدى 2013 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس جزاك الله خير الجزاء يابشمهندس عمر


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohammad al-sayed (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## omarnasreldeen (15 أغسطس 2014)

*اسأل الله ان يجزى الجميع خيرا*


----------



## islam_mohammed_has (15 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في ادارة المشاريع 
اعداد ميزانية المشروع 
http://youtu.be/kUb7bMKKU24


----------

